# Creatine & Bloating



## Keylan (Apr 2, 2009)

does anyone know what to do about bloating after taking creatine monohydrate?  is there another sup that would be just as effective??


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

How much creatine do you take, and is it a premix or straight mono?


----------



## Ben dur (Apr 2, 2009)

the bloating is all in your head


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2009)

Keylan said:


> does anyone know what to do about bloating after taking creatine monohydrate?  is there another sup that would be just as effective??



yes, switch to CEE


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah monohydrate used to give me bad gas,and i guess you could say bloating... I switched to CEE and it all went away


----------



## Keylan (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the tip.  is this a brand or a type of creatine?  what is the difference between monohydrate and this stuff??


----------



## Malcom (Apr 3, 2009)

monohydrate gives u gas, when u drink it with lots of orange juice, then drink protein shake after too, lethal combination, i have learned, its the toilet baby.


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

I seem to recall that creatine hates acid. I don't take it with fruit - just dextrose, or simple starches.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2009)

Creatine does not bloat. It is intracellular(in the cells) not under the skin.


----------



## Ben dur (Apr 3, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> the bloating is all in your head


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 3, 2009)

I did not bloat on mono but I do prefer CEE. There are all types of creatine out there.

Creatines


----------



## highpockets (Apr 3, 2009)

It's strange how supplements effect the individual. I lift with others that cannot take mono because they claim it bloats them. I have never had it effect me this way. Some say Superpump 250 gives them headaches or softens their stool to the point of diarrhea. It has never effected me this way.

The one point of advice that I can give you is this. If you go into a supplement store (other than GNC) tell them what you are looking for and what your concerns are. Most decent supplement stores have all kinds of sample packs. Ask for a sample and try it our before spending the cash.

Good Luck!


----------



## baz964 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Keylan

Been looking into creatine for a while and Creatine Ethyl Ester or CEE will help with bloating also have a look at Creatine Malate this works well for most people too. There's a free report I read entirely on creatine it will give you background on no less than 17 types! Creatine Secrets - Looking For Information On Creatine Supplement? - Do They Work?

Brad


----------



## Keylan (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you all.  please excuse my voracious thirst for creatine insight.  hearing experts such as yourselves delineate between sarcosome topics, muscle mass and the like can be a bit deflating.  i just don't want to be a walking advertisement for jello brand gelatin anymore.  it'd be awesome to have abs around the size of Built's (well... wait a sec... except for the dude kind ... you know what i mean).  im thinking to sample 5g or so of different products.  if that doesnt work maybe losing this belly button pelage will affect the stats a bit.  all thoughts are appreciated greatly appreciated.


----------



## nni (Apr 3, 2009)

the bloat isnt bad at all.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2009)

highpockets said:


> It's strange how supplements effect the individual. I lift with others that cannot take mono because they claim it bloats them.



this is spot on, I cannot use CM, I get puffy and CEE does not do this to me.


----------



## Keylan (Apr 4, 2009)

nni said:


> the bloat isnt bad at all.



ok perhaps im missing something.  Why would you say bloating is good?!?


----------



## Keylan (Apr 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> this is spot on, I cannot use CM, I get puffy and CEE does not do this to me.





R U sure CEE stuff is the best? 

Does it come in powder form to be mixed in a shake?  are there stores you can get it at?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

Keylan said:


> R U sure CEE stuff is the best?
> 
> Does it come in powder form to be mixed in a shake?  are there stores you can get it at?



what I am saying is for those that are non-responders to creatine mono and/or experience GI distress, bloating, etc., try CEE.

you can purchase at any online supplement store, of course I always recommend IronMagLabs CEE, AND you can buy 2 bottles and get 1 free at: Bodybuilding.com (this sale will be ending soon!)


----------



## nni (Apr 6, 2009)

Keylan said:


> ok perhaps im missing something.  Why would you say bloating is good?!?



no, in plain english i said that the bloat isnt bad. people whine about creatine bloat, and it really isnt an issue at all.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> How much creatine do you take, and is it a premix or straight mono?



I take mine with 100% Juice
Cranberry grape blend by HEB.

I don't think there's much citric acid in either, do you think this is fine?


----------

